# Cat diet?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

We all know other forums are less than helpful, so I was wondering if someone here knew of a good diet for cats? My cat is...obese and I just want her to be healthy and happy, I recently got a raise and an increase in hours, so I can afford it I just don't know what to get


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I don't know much about cats but I just wanted to share an experience.
One of my ex's family had two cats. One was a rescue and he was obese, this cat was huuuuge. He never touched human food. Wasn't even interested in it. So they put him on a diet and only fed him a certain amount at certain times no matter what they did this cat would not lose weight. You couldn't feel his spine so it wasn't a medical issue (as far as I know)
He was just really fat...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Some cats are just fat. Which is also because a lot times cats wont eat fancy diets. My sister switched her cat to Blue Buffalo and her cat wouldnt touch it with a ten foot pole. However, she devoured a $3 bag of meow mix. I would just get a normal weight control (like Purina or Pedigree) and try to get him some exercise. Invest in a cat tree or see if he'd go on walks with a harness. You'd be suprised how many cats actually like walks.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

My cat is a mix between.a Tom cat and house cat so he's kind of on the large side I give him a healthy weight option for food I get the taste of wild for cats just BC it makes his poo less stinky and he's lost about 5 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think she's naturally obese because when I retrieved her from my moms house she was actually underweight then again she hadn't been eating like...at all, but before THAT she was a normal weight, cat tree? Like a scratching pole? When I gave her one in the past she didn't use it, how do I get her to use it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Cats get fatter the more they age. And there are some that have multiple levels and its almost like a jungle gym. If you want to get your cat interested in something, catnip helps. You can buy a bag of it at walmart for like $2. I think they also have sprays too that smell like catnip.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

K thanks I'll have to try that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Buy a weight management cat food on a mid to high quality cat food. Feed twice a day and measure out how much food you give your cat.give how much to give will depend on the weight of your cat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I also have catnip flavored bubbles that my kitten goes crazy for


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Your lucky your cat can have catnip my cat is a giant douche when he has nip **** lay on it then stick it in his fat pocket then attack when you get.close to him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

anawelch said:


> I also have catnip flavored bubbles that my kitten goes crazy for


Catnip flavored bubbles? What the heck? They've thought of everything


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Taste of the Wild is an excellent diet.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you opposed to a raw diet? I don't think it's more expensive than a quality kibble. You do spend a bit more time preparing, but it's totally worth it. If not, I'd go with Taste of the Wild. Whichever diet you choose, remember to look more closely at ingredients than brands. Cats are obligate carnivores, and they can't process all those fillers packed into most of the cheaper brands. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm open to any suggestions really my other cat lived to be like 18 and I would love for pandora to be with me at least that long


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Both of our cats lived to be over 16 and just fed them normal cat food. Nothing too cheap or fancy.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah Emily ate dog kibble a almost her whole life, but she wasn't overweight


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it just has to do with genetics. Barty got pudgy but not obese but my friends cat has been huge her whole life.


----------

